# Yamaki Deluxe?



## philip (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi!
Does anyone here own one or can tell me about them?
70's model?
Thanks!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.oldguitar.jp/catalog/yamaki.htm


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Here's a cousin*









And a picture of mine built by Yamaki for Washburn








Ship
These Yamaki's will I think see the market price on them eventually rise to what they really should be worth, do you have an oppertunity to buy one, just check it over well and make sure the neck and the body are in a good position with each other and you'll not go wrong.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

check out ebay-they appear there quite often


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a 335 S acoustic, cedar top rosewood back and sides. I bought it new in 1973. it was my first decent guitar. I pretty much wore it out, but I'll never part with it for sentimental reasons. But you know, its a really good guitar, not for away from my Martins, and Galaghers in terms of sound and playability. The best money I ever spent, all 350.00 of it back then in 73.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

$350 in 1973? 
If you use an inflation calculator your $350 turns into about $2K by 2009. No surprise some of the better guitars from this period turned out to be decent instruments.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Yamakis show up regularly on line is Japan, some appear to be high ends, others not so much.


----------



## djtai (Jan 31, 2013)

*Just bought a yamaki*



philip said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone here own one or can tell me about them?
> 70's model?
> Thanks!


Hey!
there hasn't been a post in ages here but just wanted to share my excitment.... Just did an impulsive buy....bought yamaki ay333 iguess it is not a solid top since there is no s but i feel i got a good deal at 135$ including hard case. Can't wait to try it.


----------

